

The Nook: The Real Man's Electronic Reader - Hilarious - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/technovice/2010/03/02/the-nook-the-real-mans-electronic-reader/

======
Groxx
The last 3 times I've fiddled with a Nook in B&N, I've been _extremely_
disappointed. "Lame" comes to mind strongly. I've crashed it all 3 times, and
the UI is opaque and non-intuitive to say the least. Two Nooks have also had
burned-in images from the "screensaver" that took a good 20+ screen changes to
completely eliminate.

The Kindle is infinitely better, but it's still laughably far from a product
I'd actually buy because of how locked-down it is.

~~~
epochwolf
I've had the same experience. Having the interface split between a color
touchscreen and a non-touch e-ink screen is bad enough but did they have to
screw up basic navigation on top of that?

------
gjm11
"Hilarious" is editorializing by the submitter, not part of the original
title. For what it's worth, this article is one of the least hilarious things
I have read recently, but of course tastes vary.

~~~
wedesoft
For lack of something hilarious I went on to watch this video
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cd7Bsp3dDo>

------
Semiapies
Ehn, I was amused.

I think I read that Waugh book in college.

